
How Congress might crack down on H-1B abuse - trustfundbaby
http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/06/technology/h1b-reform-bill/index.html?sr=fbCNN010617h1b-reform-bill0804PMVODtopLink&linkId=33098713
======
trustfundbaby
I like this on one hand, but on the other hand, it blocks new international
college graduates from getting any kind of foothold in the American workplace.
I wasn't underpaid out of college as a h1b worker, but I would never have made
it to my green card if this law had been effect, and I wasn't part of an
outsourcing firm or underpaid at any job I ever held.

------
tn13
Laws created by people who have 0 skin in the game. Completely arbitrary and
nonsensical.

